# Apple Magic Mouse:plus de defilement vers le haut/bas



## labasritas (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
je viens de passer de 10.5.8 à 10.6
j'ai une souris Apple Magic Mouse connecté en bluetooth avec mon mac
depuis la mise à jour en 10.6, le defilement vers le haut/bas ne peut se faire qu'en utilisant l'ascenseur (click sur ascenseur et tirer vers le bas ou haut) . je ne peux plus le faire depuis la souris

est ce qu'il existe une incompatibilité entre 10.6 et Apple Magic Mouse?

merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Août 2012)

non c'est qu'il te faut atciver la fonction dans les preferences syteme au niveau de la gestion de la souris et aussi sous général une case à cocher... défilement sans a coup je ne sais plus...


----------



## labasritas (14 Août 2012)

problème résolu 
je suis passé de 10.6 à 10.6.8

A bientot


----------

